# Hardwood Edging and Inlay for Curved Table - book giveaway



## imaginegrove (Nov 19, 2016)

Finally my new book was recently released. (only took me 3 years to write)
It involves using large template guides and templates.
I've been refining and teaching this technique for 10 years now and worked out all the subtleties and unique "what if" scenarios. I am giving away two copies here

Enjoy!


----------

